# HSBC Life Insurance for Expats in Singapore



## Guest

The best package I found so far here in Singapore for Expats is with HSBC. HSBC Singapre will pay S$100,000 on the sad demise of myself. This is way too low for my family to continue in SG. I wonder if members can share where they sign for life insurance and the buggest package that is available to us.


----------

